# If you could only have five ...



## skinheaddave (Sep 11, 2002)

This seems a popular thread in the T forum, so I thought I might try it here.  If you could only have five scorpions, what would they be?

Mine would be, in no particular order:

1] Liocheles australensis
2] Parabuthis transvaalicus
3] Heterometrus spinifer 
4] Centruroides gracilis
5] Tityus serrulatus 

So if anyone has a lead on L.australensis or T.serrulatus, I'd be happy to hear them. 

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Kugellager (Sep 12, 2002)

Ok Dave, some of theses are unrealistic but they would still be nice to have. I put those at the bottom. These are in no particular order.

1)Anuroctonus phaiodactylus
2)Masobuthus martensii
3)Heterometrus spinifer
4)Centruroides vittatus
5)Hadrurus spadix

The ones below are the unrealistic ones.

Centruroides margaritatus (Costa Rican color phase)
Didymocentrus krausi
Tityus ocelote


John
; ' /


----------



## Mister Internet (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kugellager _
> *
> Centruroides margaritatus (Costa Rican color phase)
> 
> ...


I've never really taking a liking to scorps... don't dislike them, but they never really interested me as a captivity animal.  However, that's got to be one of the most beautifully colored arthropods I've ever seen... I'm simply stunned.

Why is it "unrealistic"?  Are they illegal, very rare, or too hot?


----------



## Kugellager (Sep 12, 2002)

I personally have never seen any of those for sale and think Costa Rica may not allow collecting...don't quote me on that.  I have heard that C. margritatas is available but it is not the color phase from Costa Rica. C.margaritatus in supposedly not that hot at all.

I too think the coloration on them is awsome.

John
; ' /


----------



## skinheaddave (Sep 13, 2002)

I agree -- those are some stunning scorps.  Personaly the Tityus is my favourite.  Actualy, if you want to talk unrealistic (or at least of the type you have to go out and get yourself, as opposed to ordering from a list), I have always wanted one of the cave-dwelling scorpions from Mexico.  I would look up the species name, except I just had a hard night at work and don't feel like walking over to my bookshelf.  Anyhow, the're effectively blind and pretty transluscent.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Kugellager (Sep 13, 2002)

I know which one you are talking about...I'd seen and article w/pics on it somewhere...I think it is even some type of Centruroides...very small from what I recall....boy  would I love to take a collecting trip to central america sometime...I wonder how hard it is to gat all the paperwork?

john
 ; ' /


----------



## skinheaddave (Sep 13, 2002)

Okay, I'm a moron.  Had I been on top of things, I would have remembered that it is not a species but an entire family.  Superstitionidae 

As for collecting in South/Central America, it is my understanding that it is pretty hard to arrange.  Unlike much of the rest of the world, where a little bribe will get you past most things, the SA and CA countries seem to strictly enforce their beurocracy.  Ultimatley, that's probably a good thing for a lot of species.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Wade (Sep 13, 2002)

I'm not sure if this is supposed to be a "wish list" or a "favorites" list.  I'm taking the "favorites" route, all of these I keep or have kept:

1. Centruroides gracilis- biggest of the Cetruroides, do well in big groups.

2. Parbuthus transvvalicus- definately my favorite "hot" scorpion.  The best illustration of the big sting/little claw thing!

3. Hadrurus (any sp.)- Active burrowers.  I love the way they kick the substrate beween their legs.  They look like dogs digging!

4.  Vaejovis spinigerus- Nifty, stocky little guys.  

5.  Pandinus imperator- Yes, very common, everyone has them, but they're still way cool.  Easy to breed and rear, and adults are often docile.

Wade


----------



## Kugellager (Sep 13, 2002)

I think we need to forward all of our lists to Santa Claus...or should that be Satan Claws.....Hmmm

;P 

John
; ' /


----------



## skinheaddave (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kugellager _
> *...or should that be Satan Claws.....Hmmm
> *


Scott?  Do you think if we sent him lists, he would buy us all inverts?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## MrDeranged (Sep 14, 2002)

I'll run it by him next time he's over for dinner. 

Scott


----------



## Kugellager (Sep 14, 2002)

Dave does he have an open connection to it or something??

 

John
; ' /


----------



## skinheaddave (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks Scott.  Not that it will do me any good.  Too bad to be on Santa Clause's good list and not quite bad enough to appease Satan Clause.  

Cheers,
Dave

P.S.  Of course he does, John.  Scott knows everyone.


----------



## The Juice (Jan 19, 2006)

Mine would be

B.Jacksoni
H.Spandix
V.Spinigerus
O.Walberghi
C.Vittatus
   or
5 B.Jacksoni's


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jan 19, 2006)

Mine would be...

Parabuthus transvaalicus
Hadrurus arizonensis
Androctonus australis  
Androctonus bicolor 
Androctonus mauritanicus


----------



## TheNothing (Jan 19, 2006)

at least this is a good thread to dig up from the past!

-Diplocentrus diablo
-D. peloncillensis 
-Centruroides guanensis
-C. noxius
-Hadrurus obscurus


----------



## Prymal (Jan 19, 2006)

Easy-

1) Anuroctonus phaiodactylus
2) Diplocentrus diablo
3) Diplocentrus whitei
4) Mesobuthus tamulus
5) Euscorpius germanus

Luc


----------



## BaronFel181 (Jan 20, 2006)

in no particular order

1. Androctonus australis hector
2. Parabuthus villosus
3. Centruroides limbatus
4. Apistobuthus pterygocercus
5. Tityus paraensis

Of these I have only one.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow, five definitely narrows it down.

A. mauritanicus
A. australis
T. falconensis
P. transvaalicus
H. spadix


----------



## parabuthus (Jan 20, 2006)

Hadrurus arizonensis - active, powerful and aggressive scorps

Parabuthus transvaalicus - huge buthid, very impressive (& sombre) looking

Babycurus jacksoni - beautiful appearance, eye catching

Androctunus bicolor - I hear they are fast and aggressive

Androctonus australis - another large buthid with a huge metasoma, impressive


----------



## Kaos (Jan 20, 2006)

My five would be:

Parabuthus transvaalicus
Androctonus crassicauda
Hottentotta judaicus
Mesobuthus tamulus
Tityus paraensis :drool:


----------



## G. Carnell (Jan 20, 2006)

nice thread! 
Mine:
Heterometrus swammerdami
Heterometrus liophysa
Tityus paraensis
Chaerilus sp (a nice one!)
Scorpiops sp


----------



## micjoe (Jan 20, 2006)

ummm. Only 5 huh:

1. A.Australis
2. B.Jacksoni 
3. Parabuthus transvaalicus
4- Tityus sylvestris
5- Hemiscorpius lepturus (interesting, probably cannot get but interesting to see on with cytotoxic venom)


----------



## Richard_uk (Jan 20, 2006)

1) Smeringurus mesaensis
2) Hadrurus arizonensis
3) Androctonus australis
4) Babycurus jacksoni
5) Isometrus maculatus

Any leads on 3 and 5 appreciated!!!


----------



## Michael (Jan 20, 2006)

hi,

-Buthus atlantis
-Buthus bonito
-Buthus maroccanus
-Odontobuthus odonturus
-Hottentotta alticola


----------



## tarsier (Jan 21, 2006)

1) hadogenes troglodytes
2) parabuthus transvaalicus 
3)  hadrurus spadix
4) pandinus cavimanus
5)  heterometrus swamerdammi


----------



## Tityus (Jan 21, 2006)

1. Tityus ocelote
2. Tityus costatus
3. Tityus bahiensis
4. Tityus stigmurus
5. Tityus serrulatus


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jan 21, 2006)

Tityus said:
			
		

> 1. Tityus ocelote
> 2. Tityus costatus
> 3. Tityus bahiensis
> 4. Tityus stigmurus
> 5. Tityus serrulatus


LOL...With a name like "Tityus", who would have thought! None the less, a great list! :clap:


----------



## ink_scorpion (Jan 21, 2006)

*I kinda lean towards black scorps, but...*

1. Apistobuthus pterygocercus
2. Androctonus bicolor
3. A tie between:
    Androctonus crassicauda and
    Androctonus mauritanicus
4. Heterometrus swammerdami
5. Babycurus jacksoni


----------



## Brian S (Jan 22, 2006)

Androctonus mauritanicus
Androctonus bicolor
Androctonus australis
Parabuthus transvaalicus
Parabuthus villosus


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jan 22, 2006)

heres mine.,..

Mesobuthus tamulus
Androctonus mauritanicus
Androctonus bicolor
Androctonus australis
Parabuthus transvaalicus


----------



## hamfoto (Jan 22, 2006)

*this is tough!*

good thing there is no law that we can only have 5!!!

my list:
Tityus ocelote or costatus
Centruroides limbatus
Parabuthus transvaalicus
Hottentotta franzwerneri
Rhopalurus junceus

Chris


----------



## Kugellager (Jan 22, 2006)

My how times have changed...Back when I made that post I was not comfortable keeping hots.

Here is my updated list.

Centruroides elegans
Androctonus bicolor
Tityus serrulatus (or some sort of tityus)
Hadrurus arizonensis
Buthus occitanus
Apistobuthus pterygocercus

Yeah that's 6-Sue me! LOL

John
];')


----------



## makati (Jan 22, 2006)

I'll have this guys right here:

Parabuthus Transvaalicus
Androctonus Bicolor
Mesobuthus Martensii
Orthochirus Inessi
Hadrurus Arizonensis


----------



## fusion121 (Jan 22, 2006)

Only 5…tough one since lots of species are interesting for different reasons. I think I’d go with (in no particular order):

Tityus silvestris
Hadrurus arizonensis
Zabius fuscus
Opistophthalmus pallipes
Troglorhopalurus translucidus (when pigs fly )


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 23, 2006)

micjoe said:
			
		

> ummm. Only 5 huh:
> 
> 1. A.Australis
> 2. B.Jacksoni
> ...


that is a very intresting scorp indeed i would love to get a pair, dangerous non-buthid thats pretty intresting.


----------



## ScorpDude (Jan 23, 2006)

B.jacksoni
h.spinifer
h.spadix/ariz (either)
h.laoticus (I couldn't make mr lao homeless  )
hottentotta hottentotta


----------



## Prymal (Jan 23, 2006)

Oliver,

I see there's another fan of O. pallipes on the a'board. The males (from photos) are truly impressive with those massive, elongate chelae. Very beautiful species.


----------



## DragonMaiden (Jan 23, 2006)

Babycurus jacksoni...beautiful scorp

Emperor...easy of care and breeding

Desert hairy...Interesting behavior

Israli gold... interesting behavior stings prey 98% of the time

and the last one I would like to own is unknown to me by scientific or common name but its almost white in color and very rare.  kinda translucent.  cant seem to find it


----------



## fusion121 (Jan 24, 2006)

Barkscorpions said:
			
		

> Oliver,
> 
> I see there's another fan of O. pallipes on the a'board. The males (from photos) are truly impressive with those massive, elongate chelae. Very beautiful species.


Yes it a spectacular species, that and O. longicauda are two species I'd love to have. The limited ranges of both means that its going to be unlikely that either of these species will enter the hobby anytime soon.


----------



## Prymal (Jan 24, 2006)

Oliver,

Agreed. It's a bit sad really when you know that many of the Hadogenes and Opistophthalmus spp. have such limited distributions in RSA and other regions (e.g. Namibia) and due to the activities of man (i.e. quarrying, urban expansion, etc.) and RSA's strict enforcement of its wildlife laws, that several of these magnificent animals may not be around in another 10 years.
Would be nice to see the wildlife agencies and hobbyists in RSA working together to create a selective harvest and breeding program that would benefit the scorps and the effort involved. In time, this program would make it possible for such a group to offer a limited number of cb offspring for sale per annum to enthusiasts in America, Europe and other countries, with monies from sales going to support continued breeding efforts or to breed other threatened scorpion species in Southern Africa. Of course, it's all a dream!


----------



## Prymal (Jan 24, 2006)

All-

One possible "good thing" about this thread is that it will afford any dealers and breeders reading the various posts insights into where the common demands are in regards to the various scorpion species listed in the previous posts. Now, if they get some of the species and offer them at "reasonable" prices, we'd all be set! LOL


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jan 24, 2006)

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Yes it a spectacular species, that and O. longicauda are two species I'd love to have. The limited ranges of both means that its going to be unlikely that either of these species will enter the hobby anytime soon.


can some one post a pic ofthe scorp??? i can find ition the weB!!! really int to see wta its like!


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow, looks like P. transvaalicus has made the majority of the lists here, so then...

Parabuthus transvaalicus
Parabuthus villosus
Opistophthalmus gigas
Androctonus mauritanicus
Hadogenes troglodytes


----------



## Vincent (Oct 26, 2006)

Hottentotta socotrensis
Hottentotta schach
Hottentotta saulcyi
Hottentotta alticola
Lychas obsti


----------



## Mega (Oct 26, 2006)

Androctonus australis(Kill you in on time lol)
Liocheles australasiae(Self reproduction)
Heterometrus longimanus(I love their long hands)
Pandinus imperator(Biggest)
Scorpio maurus(cute)


----------



## unicron (Oct 26, 2006)

my top five

Babycurus jacksoni
Hadogenes paucidens
Hottentotta trilineatus
Vaejovis spinigerus
Androctonus australis


----------



## SOAD (Oct 26, 2006)

Tityus neglectus
Tityus costatus
Tityus silvestris
Rhopalurus guanambiensis
Rhopalurus rochai


----------



## PIter (Oct 26, 2006)

Hottentotta jayakari salei
Hottentotta caboverdensis
Hottentotta franswerneri gentili  
Hadogenes paudicens
Vaejovis spinigerus


----------



## Gigas (Oct 26, 2006)

Heterometrus swammerdami (amazing chela)
Troglorhopalurus translucidus (wierdest scorp i've seen!)
Centruroides nigriscens (all black and its centruroides!)
Androctonus australis (Thick juicy tail!)
Opistophthalmus karrooensis drool


----------



## Michiel (Oct 26, 2006)

Tityus paraensis
Babycurus gigas
Odonturus dentatus cozijni
Tityus bastosi
Babycurus multisubaculeatus


----------



## errit (Oct 26, 2006)

Parabuthus namibiensis. (love the coloration)
parabuthus leiosoma
Centruroides Suffusus.
Hotentotta franzwerneri
Androctonus crassicauda

but this is now. maybe in a week or so, my list would be different.


----------



## G. Carnell (Oct 26, 2006)

odd how our wants change so easily!

my new list:
H.swammerdami
H.longimanus
Chaerilus rectimanus
Chaerilus truncatus
Euscorpiops sp.


----------



## Arachno Kid (Oct 26, 2006)

Here is mine



1 Alacran tartarus ( they are just plain awsome)
2 Heterometrus swammerdami  ( BIG)
3 Androctonus australis ( very scary)
4 Scorpio maurus fuscus ( sweet)
5 Iurus dufoureius dufoureius ( cute) 


(Photos can be seen at) www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/gallery.php


----------



## musihuto (Oct 26, 2006)

ones i have:
h. franzwerneri
b. jacksoni

ones i don't
t. obtusus
h. jayakari
a. bicolor

        - munis


----------



## jojobear (Oct 26, 2006)

% is the perfect number for me because currently I have a self-inflicted limit of 5 species of scorps. My 5 choices* as of 10/26/06 @ 2:16pm EST are:

1. Rhopalurus junceus (best looking scorp IMO)
2. Opistophthalmus wahlbergii (cute with a BIG attitude)
3. Babycurus jacksoni
4. Pandinus imperator (just for size)
5. ???

I still need to decide on the 5th species maybe Scorpio maurus meybe something else.

*This list is subject to change without any previous warning.


----------



## JSN (Oct 26, 2006)

Here we go...

1. Smeringus vachoni vachoni
2. Hadrurus arizonensis (got it)
3. Androctonus australis (got it)
4. Androctonus crassicauda
5. Tityus paraensis (sp?)

I'm actually relatively content with my collection now...but y'know...always room for more...


----------



## sick4x4 (Oct 26, 2006)

heres the dream five!!!!!:clap: :worship: 

1] Apistobuthus pterygooercus
2] Tityus paraensis
3] Rhopalurus junceus
4] Androctonus mauritanicus
5] Tityus melanosticus


----------



## twirl and kill (Oct 26, 2006)

only five......hmmmmmmm....




androctonus bicolor
androctonus australis
hadrurus charcasus
vaejovis spinigerus
centruroides exilicauda


----------



## SOAD (Oct 26, 2006)

Michiel said:


> Tityus paraensis
> Babycurus gigas
> Odonturus dentatus cozijni
> Tityus bastosi
> Babycurus multisubaculeatus


Michiel and where in the hell can i find pictures of Babycurus multisubaculeatus and Odonturus dentatus cozijni ???????????? 

an errit where did you saw C.suffusus?


----------



## Canth (Oct 26, 2006)

It's Michiel..he knows Babycurus, lol.

Here's my 5

Tityus desdoslargos
Rhopalurus rochai (I don't like junceus)
Centruroides schimdti
Egyptian P. liosoma
Centruroides vittatus pantheriensis


----------



## KUJordan (Oct 26, 2006)

three L. jordanensis
two P. namibiensis


----------



## Prymal (Oct 26, 2006)

new updated list:

1) Hadrurus obscurus
2) Hadrurus pinteri
3) Rhopalurus junceus
4) Insert any Lychas sp. (except L. mucronatus) here
5) Hemiscorpius lepturus

Luc


----------



## dGr8-1 (Oct 27, 2006)

The humanly possible five...

1) Tityus sylvestri
2) _Hottentotta jayakari jayakari_
3) _Tityus paraensis_
4) _Rhopalurus junceus_
5) _Buthus barbouri_

The nearly impossible five
1) _Opistopthalmus longicauda _:drool: 
2) _Centruroides bicolor_
3) _Rhopalurus princeps_
4) _Opistophthalmus pallipes_
5) _Tityus sylvestri_


----------



## Thiscordia (Oct 27, 2006)

1) A. pterygocercus
2) H. jayakari salei
3) A. bicolor (I have it already)
4) A. swammerdami
5) H. judaicus (I have it already)

But there's no way i can live only with 5 spp.  lol
-.Raul


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Oct 27, 2006)

since i have been notifiedmy email many time about replies form thsi thread i thought i should jus update my latest top5 ~

in no sequence or favouritisum

1) Hetermetrus Swammidani (LARGE!!)
2) Androctonus Bicolor (love the tail)
3) Lychas Scutilus (colouration)
4) Chaerilus Rectimanus (espacially the males!)
5) Androctonus Australis Hector (colouration)

and now its only the hector that i couldnt get hold of hahhahaha


----------



## SOAD (Oct 27, 2006)

I think that it's impossible to make a top five with species... it's much better with genus... 

I would make top three:

Androctonus sp. , Tityus sp. and Rhopalurus... I love buthids!


----------



## Prymal (Oct 27, 2006)

Top 3 genera:

1) Diplocentrus
2) Vaejovis
3) Hadrurus 

Luc


----------



## JSN (Oct 27, 2006)

Prymal said:


> Top 3 genera:
> 
> 1) Diplocentrus
> 2) Vaejovis
> ...


I'd agree with you on that...


----------



## jojobear (Oct 27, 2006)

SOAD said:


> I think that it's impossible to make a top five with species... it's much better with genus...


Here, Here!!!


----------



## Vixvy (Oct 27, 2006)

Hmmm...

1 ) Tityus genus
2 ) Heterometrus genus
3 ) Centruroides genus
4 ) Hadrurus genus
5 ) Rhopalurus genus


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Oct 27, 2006)

haha that makes it so mucvh easier

1) Androctonus
2) Heterometrus
3) Lychas
4) Chaerilus
5) Parabuthus


----------



## menaze (Oct 28, 2006)

Androctonus australis hector
Androctonus bicolor
Androctonus mauritanicus
Androctonus liouvillei
Androctonus amoreuxi


----------



## kahoy (Oct 30, 2006)

hmmm...

1.) Isometrus maculatus (20 little babies every 2-3 months)
2.) Tityus serrulatus (no need for male)
3.) Androctunus bicolor (one more molt!!!)
4.) Heterometrus swammerdammi (LAND LOBSTERSS!!! if only i can lay my hand on them, maybe ill switch it to petersii)
5.) Apistobuthus pterygocercus (im having hard times on growth)


----------



## Aztek (Oct 25, 2007)

Oldschool topic

1.) C.Suffusus
2.) C. Noxious
3.) Swadedermi 
4.)LQ
5.)Spadix


----------



## scorpiophile (Oct 27, 2007)

Out of the specimens that I have...

1. Babycurus jacksoni
2. Leiurus quinquestriatus
3. Lychas mucronatus
4. Hadrurus spadix
5. Heterometrus spinifer (my first!)

But if it's expanded to species that I do not have...

1. Tityus paraensis (or any Tityus, really)
2. Parabuthus transvaalicus
3. Centruroides bicolor
4. Androctonus bicolor
5. Pandinus smithi

Though really, there are many more species that I could add to both lists...


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 27, 2007)

Here's my five. Some I don't have, others I do.

1. _Heterometrus swammerdami_
2. _Handrurus arizonensis_
3. _Pandinus imperator_
4. _Babycurus jacksoni_
5. _Rhopalurus junceus_


----------



## TheDill (Oct 27, 2007)

1. Androctonus Bicolor
2. Tityus Falconensis
3. Tityus Serrulatus
4. Babycurus Jacksoni
5. Hadrurus Arizonensis


----------



## Theraphosidae (Oct 28, 2007)

In no particular order...

_Androctonus australis
Androctonus bicolor
Hottentotta trilineatus 
Babycurus jacksoni
Parabuthus transvaalicus _


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Nov 14, 2007)

skinheaddave said:


> This seems a popular thread in the T forum, so I thought I might try it here.  If you could only have five scorpions, what would they be?
> 
> Mine would be, in no particular order:
> 
> ...


Well Dave I've just stumbled across this thread and as you know I don't have much more than 5, but here goes.

Centruroides gracilis
Androctonus australis
Androctonus crassicauda,mauritanicus,bicolor (one of the dark Andro's)
Babycurus jacksoni
Tityus falconensis

P.S. that means after this weekend I will only need A. australis and T. falconensis to complete my list. 

Ohh and not to pick at your post, but I thought you had a thing for Hadogenes :?  Also you probably already know this(as the initial post was a while ago), but Martin has T. serrulatus


----------



## Cyris69 (Nov 14, 2007)

In no particular order

Androctonus bicolor "aeneas morph"
Tityus sylvestris, love the blue
Lychas infuscatus
Heterometrus spinifer 
Centruroides margaritatus

Seems like B. jacksoni is a very popular one.


----------



## hottentotta.ch (Nov 14, 2007)

My favourites:

- Androctonus hoggarensis
- Parabuthus namibensis
- Leiurus jordanensis
- Apistobuthus pterygocercus
- Parabuthus granulatus

But to say, it changes everyday!


----------



## Aztek (Nov 14, 2007)

I'll redo mine
1.) C.Suffusus
2.)A.Australis
3.)H.Hottenetta
4.)H.Longimanus
5.)Transvicausus(sp?)


----------



## Selenops (Nov 22, 2007)

Within reason:

Androctonus australis
Androctonus mauretanicus/crassicauda/bicolor
Babycurus jacksoni
Buthus occitanus
Tityus stigmurus


----------



## Dom (Nov 22, 2007)

Theraphosidae said:


> In no particular order...
> 
> _Androctonus australis
> Androctonus bicolor
> ...


Aren't all of those DWA? or whatever it's called in the U.K.

One thing I've learned is that there is a big difference between what I think I want and what I actually like when I've got to look after it.
My faves so far:

B. jacksoni 
C. gracilis 
T. stigmurus
R. junceus (except they aren't as happy with cooler temps)
H. paucidens, if they would molt for me:wall: .


----------



## freeman (Mar 12, 2008)

i want..

1) Troglorhopalurus translucidus
2) Lychas(marmoreus, variatus, spinatus, tricarinatus, asper), Isomerus, Isometroides, Urodactus, Cercophonius or other from Australia - they are all nice 
3) Leiurus jordanensis, Androctonus australis ''hector''
4) Tityus paraensis, Tityus ocelote, Microtityus spp.
5) Microbuthus flavorufus, Orthochirus spp.

more than 5 but i can't help - it's so hard to pick


----------



## ralliart (Mar 13, 2008)

My Top 5 picks (communal setup of the 1st 4 picks) ;P 

Hottentotta Jayakari Jayakari 
Hottentotta Jayakari Salei 
Hottentotta Judaicus 
Rhopalurus Junceus

Parabuthus Liosoma

*greedy*


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Mar 26, 2008)

1. Parabuthus liosoma- because they can SHOOT venom and I think they look cooler than P. transvaalicus.
2. Hadrurus arizonensis- because they are active and good eaters.
3. Babycurus jacksoni- because I think they look cool and are one of the few Buthids whose stings aren't deadly and you can keep them in groups.
4. Centruroides vittatus- same as B. jacksoni, plus they stay visible most of the time b/c they like to rest on bark.
5. Pandinus cavimanus- they are the same as Emps, but IMO look cooler and have bigger attitudes. They don't get as big, tho.


----------



## signinsimple (Mar 26, 2008)

My favorite list o scorps:

5) Hottentotta Jayakari Jayakari
4) Hadrurus arizonensis pallidus (hoping to get one or two 7-inch specimens relatively soon)
3) Scorpio maurus palmatus
2) Smeringurus mesaensis (Ghost morph if it does indeed exist..only seen pictures)
1) Scorpio maurus ssp "Morrocco" (What can i say, I like Scorpio maurus. And the coloring on this scorp is amazing)


----------



## rasputin (Mar 31, 2008)

reckon I might as well make a list too, it's 5am and I'm dead bored

*Leiurus jordanensis
Hottentotta judaicus
Isometrus maculatus
Tityus ocelote
Superstitionia donensis*

if anyone has leads on where I can acquire the first four then let me know (I'm thinking in pairs or more). I understand _L. jordanensis_ is impossible currently but it's still a species I've been trying to find someone holding that can get me a pair - if any of you hear something...


----------

